# Swap Meet at the Velodrome Oct 26th. Atlanta GA



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 13, 2013)

"Swap Till You Drop!

October 26th 2013, 2pm till 6pm

DickLane Velodrome's
1889 Lexington Ave
 East Point, GA 30344

Swap Till You Drop

Bicycle Swap Meet and Super Fun Day!

We're bringing swapping back to the Dick Lane Velodrome!! It's been a number of years since we've swapped it up at the velodrome, but coming up soon we'll be bringing it back for Swap Till You Drop!! Swapping will be the main theme of the day, but we'll also be having some super fun events to help keep folks entertained. Here's the details:

Swap Meet

Selling is open to any individual, shop, rep, team or any other person or group who has cycling stuff they want to be able to find new homes for. Buying of course is open to anyone with cash in their pocket.
Individual Sellers: $5, we'll have drive-in spots(drive your car in, sell from your trunk), and haul in spots available
Shops and Teams: $10, will also have drive-in and haul in spots available
Tables and Chairs: We have a limited number of tables and chairs available for rent if you need it, they will be $5 each piece for the day, and must be reserved in advance.
 Reservations must be made, contact Jeff Hopkins jeff@dicklanevelodrome.com to reserve your spot

Super Fun Day

The days activities will also include some awesomely fun events, including grass track racing, bike jousting and gold sprints. We will be running a "Swap Meet Triathlon" across those events, with prizes for the highest accumulated points total. $5 entry fee gets you into as many events as you like, as many times as you like!"

http://www.dicklanevelodrome.com/pages/swaptillyoudrop


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 15, 2013)

Cool,
     I may just load up the truck and make this one! V/r Shawn


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 15, 2013)

Awesome! Look for me


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 18, 2013)

I sent an email to Jeff the other day--no response? I gotta know for sure before I start heading West! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Jeff emailed me back this morning. The weather forecast looks good so I'll be there. Will have a few bikes ranging from some 70's Schwinn 10 speeds to the B6 and maybe my X53 and a couple others. I should also have a lot of fenders and misc stuff. Nothing rare or exciting but hopefully I'll move a few things out of the garage. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 22, 2013)

Killer venue!!!! Sounds like fun!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey guys, I just talked to JOEL and he plans to be there also.

I'll have a bunch of old cruiser parts. 

As far as bikes I'll have the cycle truck, Rex woodrim, and possibly both Clippers.

I hope there is a good showing of vintage stuff.

Looking for anything Colson so bring out what you have!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2013)

I thought Joel was going to MLC? The feeling I got from Jeff was that this would be more modern road/race bike stuff to include apparel so I'm not expecting great things. Who knows we may win a couple of converts! V/r Shawn


----------



## JOEL (Oct 23, 2013)

I am going to Memory Lane. Leaving a little early to give this one a try. I have a lot of road stuff to sell.

I still have not gotten any information from Jeff nor have I been able to get anyone on the phone. I do have a space reserved but have no idea when setup starts. Also, when I search for the velodrome I get 3 different addresses in different parts of town. Hopefully he will send more information out.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2013)

JOEL said:


> I am going to Memory Lane. Leaving a little early to give this one a try. I have a lot of road stuff to sell.
> 
> I still have not gotten any information from Jeff nor have I been able to get anyone on the phone. I do have a space reserved but have no idea when setup starts. Also, when I search for the velodrome I get 3 different addresses in different parts of town. Hopefully he will send more information out.




Hey Joel,
     Use the link provided in the first post and it will give you directions and address. I'm probably just going to show a little early and hopefully everything will be ok. V/r Shawn


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 26, 2013)

Headed to the Dick Lane Velodrome Swap Till You Drop meet in East Point GA.  I'll try to get some pics.  Hoping this will help spark interest in old bikes in our area.  Road bikes are all the rage in Atlanta so this will be interesting but the CABE will be represented by a few members.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 26, 2013)

I didn't sell a thing today but I was able to trade off some parts. I picked up a few things that I really didn't need!

I got to meet some Gary mc and Shawn (freqman1)

It was good to see JOEL again as well.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 26, 2013)

P i c s !


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 26, 2013)

Swap had a very light turnout today, mostly road bike stuff but the CABE was represented.  Freqman1, Double Nickle, and Joel were all there selling, unfortunately they were the only ones selling vintage.  I do however think their presence helped spark a little interest in vintage bikes.  Seeing the velodrome was neat as it's a pretty neat track.  I've been in this town for 27 years and never knew it was there.  Regardless of the turnout, it was really nice to finally meet Shawn, Tyler, and Joel in person.

Double Nickle & Joel










Freqman1


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 26, 2013)

Great pictures


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the pics Gary! I t was good to meet you and to see Tyler and Joel again. I picked up a pretty cool old Campy equipped Bianchi in celeste from Joel and Tyler and his grandfather took a few parts off my hands so it was a pretty good day! V/r Shawn


----------



## looneymatthew (Oct 30, 2013)

*still have never been to a velo drome*

Thanks for the pics posted . i always wanted to check out a old velodrome. there has got to be some charecters hanging out around those joints.




Gary Mc said:


>


----------



## JOEL (Nov 4, 2013)

Unfortunate choice of names for a velodrome...


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 4, 2013)

JOEL said:


> Unfortunate choice of names for a velodrome...




You have to remember it's not far from what used to be stripper row in ATL.


----------

